
Robots Won’t Save the U.K. From a Brexit Labor Shortage - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609720/robots-wont-save-the-uk-from-a-brexit-labor-shortage/?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&utm_content=2017-12-21&utm_campaign=Technology+Review
======
timthorn
> When Britain leaves the European Union, many immigrants will be forced out
> of the country.

I haven't heard any politician proposing that anyone be forced out of the UK.
There might be reduced immigration and some current immigrants might decide to
leave, but those in the country already will retain rights to stay.

